
Ask HN: Who is streaming plays, operas, dance and music performances online? - vanilla-almond
The closure of theatres and concert halls around the world has led some venues and organisations to stream selected works online.<p>Please post links to the companies or organisations making performances available online during the lockdown.<p>Here are two from the UK:<p>National Theatre (London):<p>The are streaming productions every Thursday. Unfortunately, they are only making them available for a week before taking them down. Last week they showed the play &#x27;One Man, Two Guvnors&#x27;. Next Thursday (9 April) they are showing a stage production of Jane Eyre:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;ntdiscovertheatre&#x2F;videos<p>Royal Opera House (London)<p>They&#x27;re broadcasting a mixture of complete ballet and opera performances every Friday:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;RoyalOperaHouse&#x2F;videos<p>If you know of more, please post them here in this thread so we can collect them all in one place :-)
======
RNeff
The Vienna State Opera is releasing one opera a day, up for 72 hours
(subtitles in multiple languages)
[https://www.staatsoperlive.com/live](https://www.staatsoperlive.com/live)

The Metropolitan Opera (NYC) is releasing one opera a day, up for 23 hours,
has English subtitles. [https://www.metopera.org/user-information/nightly-met-
opera-...](https://www.metopera.org/user-information/nightly-met-opera-
streams/)

[https://operawire.com/](https://operawire.com/) has a complete list of opera
companies doing free streaming.

Wikipedia has details and synopsis for many operas.

